# Golden on Pittsburgh Craigslist



## gottaBgolden (Jan 16, 2008)

*Just saw this on Pitts. Craigslist:*

http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/pet/1389673474.html


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

why would they have a pet and not get it shots? poor pup.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

And add to that a new baby in the house with a dog without shots.......


----------



## gottaBgolden (Jan 16, 2008)

*I know, some people just don't think.:doh:*


----------



## gottaBgolden (Jan 16, 2008)

*I just tried to e-mail a rescue list but something wouldn't let the message go thru.:uhoh:*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gotta*

Gotta

Just email one rescue at a time.
Here are the PA Golden Rescues:

www.grca-nrc.org

Click at link below and then click on each rescue:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?p=935655#post935655

Pennsylvania
Delaware Valley Golden Retriever Rescue, Inc 
Golden Retriever Adoptions, Placement and Education 
Golden Retriever Rescue In Pittsburgh 
Golden Retriever Rescue of Central Pennsylvania 
Keystone Golden Retriever Rescue, Inc. 
With A Golden Spirit, Inc.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

But would a rescue take a dog who hasn't had any shots??


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Jersey's Mom said:


> But would a rescue take a dog who hasn't had any shots??


Most definitely, at least GRRNT will take a dog as quickly as possible when we know they have not had vaccinations - so that we can get them to a vet to be vaccinated right away.


----------

